# Basement Soffit Advice



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

*I supposet this is what you mean fire block*

I suppose you mean instead of a hollowed soffet (in area in between the two trunks) as you combined the two trunks into one soffet, inspector said you need to seal it every 10' along the run...there must different ways to do this... I think the first question to ask is what material are you going to use to insert every 10 feet for blocking the fire... one idea is using regular 5/8 drywalls... ... so I suppose if this is the case, all you need to do is setup proper wood studs in every 10' or less inside the truck frame for you to hang those drywalls.... after you do all framing and electrical...


----------

